# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  What exercises train side bicep (brachialis...i think)

## Toenail Juice Z

What exercises train the side bicep.

I always thought, that having moderately big biceps and huge triceps is enough, but after I saw this guy yesterday, I realized I have something seriously missing in my arm developement. 

It's the side bicep, the one that separates the main bicep with the tricep or branchialis. This side bicep I think is very important cause it gives a large bicep look when looking at the arms from the front. Don't you agree?

What exercises train this part. I heared, hammer curls, but what else, and how are hammer curls properly performed?

Thanks bros.

----------


## Toenail Juice Z

bump

----------


## Dude-Man

hammer curls and reverse curls are best for developing the brachialis. Hammer curls are properly performed by simply keeping the dumbell perpindicular to the floor through the entire movement, and moving your shoulder as little as possible.

----------


## CutMeUp

you post confused me, but i will say this...

sit on an incline, hold the dumbells with your wrists facing each other, and use controlled movements. Feeeeeeeeeeeeeels great.

----------


## bluethunder

So you want the popeye arm look eh?? Like CA said hammers. There are variations to use besides the db. Try the rope on lower pulley. Realize to that regular bi exercises also work the brachs secondary. I might add just performing squezes pumping your hand like you are going to give blood. This rushes blood there helping promote growth

----------


## CutMeUp

> So you want the popeye arm look eh?? Like CA said hammers. There are variations to use besides the db. Try the rope on lower pulley. Realize to that regular bi exercises also work the brachs secondary. I might add just performing squezes pumping your hand like you are going to give blood. This rushes blood there helping promote growth


A buddy was telling me that on an Arnold video he had, that Arnold would flex after every set for a muscle group, primarily biceps, triceps, chest and legs i believe. That would give a great pump and force the blood into the muscle. I always feel great after i do it, but feel stupid in the gym flexing after each set.

----------


## bluethunder

Its called iso-tension techniques. I do them ALLWAYS when training upper body. People look at me like a space monkey because I'm looking in the mirror tension & squeezing lol.

----------


## Toenail Juice Z

Thanks a lot bros.

Could reverse barbell curls also work? It doesn't seem possible to be able to do reverse dumbell curls  :Smilie:

----------


## Toenail Juice Z

> hammer curls and reverse curls are best for developing the brachialis. Hammer curls are properly performed by simply keeping the dumbell perpindicular to the floor through the entire movement, and moving your shoulder as little as possible.



Cheers bro, i'le keep that in mind. Didn't know about the shoulder part.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Bump for these exercises.

Reverse EZ Bar Curls
Reverse Barbell Curls
Hammer Curls
Zotman Curls

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

> Thanks a lot bros.
> 
> Could reverse barbell curls also work? It doesn't seem possible to be able to do reverse dumbell curls




Yes and...yes.

----------


## Blown_SC

> hammer curls and reverse curls are best for developing the brachialis. Hammer curls are properly performed by simply keeping the dumbell perpindicular to the floor through the entire movement, and moving your shoulder as little as possible.


I'm trying this as well.. thanks Chris...

----------


## se11

i think depending on the grip of the bar, you can emphasize more use of the inner or outer head. i.e. ifyou use a close grip on a barbell you stress the outer head of the bicep, as with a wider grip you stress the inner head. i think that's the way it goes.

for the one your talking about, i think you should try doing closer gripped barbell curls. i didn't fully understand your 1st post but i think that what your referring to is the outside of the bicep, then i think you should do closer grip barbell curls.

----------


## 63190

Does any one have link to step-by-step pictures of Zotman curls? I once saw a link to a description of them, but I got lost reading it. Pictures work better for me.

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

go to www.abcbodybuilding.com and look under exercises, they have it there and almost every other thing you can think of, complete with pictures and all.

----------


## CutMeUp

> go to www.abcbodybuilding.com and look under exercises, they have it there and almost every other thing you can think of, complete with pictures and all.


abcbodybuilding.com  :Frown:

----------


## Blown_SC

> abcbodybuilding.com


That section of the board is actually pretty well done IMO.. good for newbs.. I just checked it out myself and learned a few things.. the forum there is debatable to say the least (not bashing).. but that section is decent.

----------


## CutMeUp

> That section of the board is actually pretty well done IMO.. good for newbs.. I just checked it out myself and learned a few things.. the forum there is debatable to say the least (not bashing).. but that section is decent.


agreed...but still, abcbodybuilding.com  :Frown:

----------


## NoobJuice

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise1.htm

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

I haven't eve looked at the forums or anything, I just like their workouts part, very good to learn anything on.

----------


## 63190

Thanks Noobjuice, that's exactly what I was looking for.

----------

